# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Escherihija coli

## makedonka

Moja devojcica koja ima 4 god, posle 7 meseca sterilnih rezultata na escherihiju dobila je ponovo. Prvog puta sam uspela kada sam joj dala sirup brusnice (prilicno dugo). Citam o lek UROWAX ili UROWAXIN. Sta je to, gde moze da se kupi? Kod nas u Makedoniji ne postoji.

----------


## sorciere

najbolje je napraviti pretrage, da se vidi zbog čega dobiva EC. 

kikica je imala jedno malo udubljenje u bubregu (rekli su da do puberteta to obično nestaje) - ali to nismo znali dok nije snimila bubrege. prva doktorica joj je samo davala lijekove, a druga uputila na pretrage.

nakon pretraga - rekla je da se urin skuplja u toj udubini, i da tu dolazi do infekcije. preporučila je da pije puno vode, uz kontrolu svake godine (ili po potrebi) - i od tada više nema problema. 

nemoj joj sama propisivati terapiju. i držite se   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## makedonka

Nista nisam dala na svoju ruku, osim sto na svoju ruku sam prestala da joj dajem mleko. Na zadnjem eho pregledu bilo je sve u redu sa bubrezima i sa besikom. Ranije je imala mali reflux u jednom bubregu.
Interesuje me ako mi neko moze reci sta je taj lek UROWAX ili UROWAXON ili UROWAXIN. Radili smo samo jedno ispitivanje kada su joj ubacili venozno neki valjda redioaktivni element (nisam sigurna) i onda snimali. Taj rezultat je bio dobar.

----------


## kloolk

> Moja devojcica koja ima 4 god, posle 7 meseca sterilnih rezultata na escherihiju dobila je ponovo. Prvog puta sam uspela kada sam joj dala sirup brusnice (prilicno dugo). Citam o lek UROWAX ili UROWAXIN. Sta je to, gde moze da se kupi? Kod nas u Makedoniji ne postoji.


Pretpostavljam da se radi o lijeku Uro-vaxom, Imaš tu detalje o lijeku. Ne može se ni kod nas kupiti u svakoj ljekarni, ali se može naručiti. 
Savjetujem da kontaktiraš administratore da prebace temu na Zdravlje djece, tamo ćeš sigurno dobiti više savjeta.

----------


## klarita2

Ako ces brusnicu za nju najbolje kapi cranactin . za odrasle kapsule.
Puno piti, puno kiselog jesti

----------


## zutaminuta

Klarita, podigla si temu staru sedam godina.  :Unsure:

----------


## atleta21

Moja mama je escerihiju rješila sokom od brusnice i čajem od peršina

----------


## cigla

> Moja mama je escerihiju rješila sokom od brusnice i čajem od peršina


To sam i ja koristila, vrlo je efikasno.

----------


## BambiDi

> Ako ces brusnicu za nju najbolje kapi cranactin . za odrasle kapsule.
> Puno piti, puno kiselog jesti


Navodno ni u ludilu kiselo (voce tipa limun,narance isl)
Nesto ph mokrace blabla.

----------

